# Where would be the best place to live.



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 21, 2008)

Where would be the best place to live with the least chance of being bothered by Government or criminals? 
Your friends and relatives know exactly where this place is and they will describe it this way.

“You're nuts, you couldn't pay me enough to live out here, there's nothing here.” 

But you know that these few acres will, with some real work on your part, feed your family and provide heat and water. As for taxes on a place like this you could sell a few dozen eggs per month and pay them. Our Pecan trees yield over 100 pounds of nuts. Even if you're 20 miles from the grocery store it doesn't matter because you're going to cut those trips down to once or twice a month. Buy in large amounts on sale. We buy vegetables 3 cans for a $1.00, 1500 cans even though we plant a large garden every year. Mail order is still cheaper than gasoline or diesel. Ebay and Amazon have great deals. I bought a belt for my small tractor for $20.00 on Amazon including delivery. In town it was $37.50 plus a 20 mile trip to town. 

I could go on and on here but this will give others a chance to share also.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

Diamond_Ranch said:


> "You're nuts, you couldn't pay me enough to live out here, there's nothing here."


Sounds like where I live now


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

From your "Location" under your name, it looks like you're already there.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What I want is a 25-50 acre plot within 15 miles of my current town (population 40k). That way I'm far enough out to enjoy country living but close enough to get supplies.

Right now 25 acres is about 250k though. Out of my price range.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2008)

I live on 40 acres. We have our own energy sources (wind, solar and geothermal), well with pump though most water comes from our rain water collectors.

It's really paradise living. Was an urbanite and about 5 years ago moved to the country and can barely stand heading back into town (Austin)


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Diamond_Ranch said:


> Where would be the best place to live with the least chance of being bothered by Government or criminals?


This doesn't speak well of you.
If you think everyone in government is there to 'Bother' you, and 'Criminals' are out to get you, why do you live in this country?

I live in the woods because I prefer peace and quite, and some moderate privacy, not because I'm worried about invasion of government, roving hoards of criminals (which we haven't seen in the country ever before, unless you count thieving black birds and cow birds!)



> As for taxes on a place like this you could sell a few dozen eggs per month and pay them.


If you are on the tax roles, phone company registry, have a mailing address, file state or federal taxes, have an INTERNET CONNECTION, ect. you are easily 'Found' by government employees, including law enforcement, tax collection, ect.
-------------------------------

As for sustainable living, I'm all for that!
I think it's a great thing, but I'm not moving towards sustainable living because of some scare tactic or out of fear of government (ours or other)...

I've been moving towards sustainable living simply because the technology is here to do so, 
And because it's THE RIGHT THING TO DO FOR FUTURE GENERATIONS!

The less fossil fuel you use either through heating your home, in an internal combustion engine, or by using electricity you didn't create by sustainable sources.

The big 'Lie' is you have to sit in the dark and eat cold food while freezing.
The truth is, Use as much energy as you want to,
AS LONG AS YOU CREATE THAT ENERGY BY SUSTAINABLE MEANS.

After initial purchase of the equipment,
Hot water is free, electricity is free, no reason not to go ahead and do it...
Very few things in your life are going to pay for themselves, Sustainable energy is one of those few things that will!


----------



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 21, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> This doesn't speak well of you.
> If you think everyone in government is there to 'Bother' you, and 'Criminals' are out to get you, why do you live in this country?
> 
> I live in the woods because I prefer peace and quite, and some moderate privacy, not because I'm worried about invasion of government, roving hoards of criminals (which we haven't seen in the country ever before, unless you count thieving black birds and cow birds!)
> ...


Sorry, you missed the point completely. City = Government = restrictions = lack of freedom. Contrary to your thinking I do not live in fear, I enjoy my peace and independence. And since you don't get it you certainly have the right to ramble on as much as you like. After all freedom of speech is still available to you, thanks to those who have fought and died for it.

You have a nice day now.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Land Prices*



Dean said:


> What I want is a 25-50 acre plot within 15 miles of my current town (population 40k). That way I'm far enough out to enjoy country living but close enough to get supplies.
> 
> Right now 25 acres is about 250k though. Out of my price range.


I don't know but I think the price for raw land out here is much lower than that.

Plus, compared to New York City, the population density here is MUCH less.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Off topic but will UPS/Fedex deliver to really rural locations without an up charge?


----------



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 21, 2008)

Dean said:


> Off topic but will UPS/Fedex deliver to really rural locations without an up charge?


Oh yes they deliver here same as in town, same price. I don't know how far out they will go before they increase their charges though.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just bought a small plot of land near my son and his family in Central Ky.Reason.....peace quite and IF things go bad,I'm in an area that is safer than the big city.I'm ex-law enforcement,so I do carry my gun,but I also enjoy the fact that I can take care of myself(growing a garden,fresh water from my well,and lower power bills)....If we loose "the grid"so what..I have games,puzzles,cards and other thing to keep me and the grandkids happy for awhile during the evenings...There is plenty of things to do if you just want too.As far as protrction..I can shoot if I need to!!!!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> Off topic but will UPS/Fedex deliver to really rural locations without an up charge?


I live in the middle of nowhere Texas and both UPS/FedEx deliver here. FedEx sends their stuff out in a minivan. Interestingly, the US Postal Service will not deliver. We all had to get PO Boxes.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

kejmack said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere Texas and both UPS/FedEx deliver here. FedEx sends their stuff out in a minivan. Interestingly, the US Postal Service will not deliver. We all had to get PO Boxes.


Did anyone notice this thread was four years old?

We get the FexEx minivan also. UPS sends out the smallest of their regular trucks. If we're ever required to get a PO Box in town, we'll probably only go in if we're expecting meds and that's maybe once a month.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Best place to live....well I think where we are is now, it is semi-country, still close enough. I don't fear a whole lot except that big mountain 35 miles away (since it could go volcanic sometime in the future). That said, they don't think it will anytime soon and I have lived so close to it for so long I don't even think of it much, so I guess there isn't much I feel fearful about where we live.

If we were in a different position and did not have adult kids, and two grandkids, we wanted to stay close to, plus exteneded family (we help each other out a lot, so thats a bonus when things get worse), I would live in Northeastern Oregon around the Blue Mountains. Love the area, and know living is clean, good rural and would be really safe from roving looters, but we barely scrape by here, jobs out there are hard to come by and having so few resources here even, starting out again would be REALLY hard.

I suppose we just have to love where we live and make the absolute best out of it, and hope and pray for the best even if our economy collapses.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> If we're ever required to get a PO Box in town, we'll probably only go in if we're expecting meds and that's maybe once a month.


If you ever get an "orange slip" in your mailbox, you need to claim your package in 7-10 days or they send it back....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Country Living said:


> Did anyone notice this thread was four years old?


zombie thread! It's come back from the DEAD! :droolie: vract: :teehee:


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey I'm new and I wonder what ya'll think about this: We built a house a few years ago in an odd neighborhood. Several (15 or so) small houses and 5 or so newish large houses. We are on a local lake, all houses aren't lake front, ours is at the end of a cove. Due to lake zoning rules no more houses can be built here. We are in the back, almost hidden on a gravel road. Our neighbors in front of us consist of some hunters, firefighters, ex marines, bikers and a few "normal" people....just good ole boys. Most everyone out here gets along and would look out for each other. We haven't had any meeting about prepping,we had a crime watch meeting once though...and due to the hilly terrain of this 'hood, most people here can't get out when it snows, so I assume we all are sort of prepared for hard times to some extent. Lots of fireplaces, wood burning, etc. 1/2 of us are on wells & septic. The thing is, we are on the outskirts of the city proper, but still very near subdivisions and stores and some criminal elements. As I mentioned, our "hood" seems like maybe "the last place a thug would want to go, or the last place he would go".....but I'm not sure. We are in the back, high up with the lake to our rear and wood all around us, maybe 2 ac to the left (we own) and 5 ac to the right vacant and can never be developed.
My husband is from West Virginia and I know we could get a small place up there, but I have lived here all my life and I don't like the cold... 
What do any of you think about the location I have described?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My only fear would be the locals all coming to the lake as a potential source of food and a definite source of water. Especially any that decided to "squat" on the shore and then the source of water would have all the human refuse that comes along with hovel like living. So it'sounds nice but I wouldn't count on easy security duw just to location. ONce folks are hungry and frantically fishing for everything they can hook you will be noticed if you aren't as frantic as they are. Realy does sound like al ovl place and I"d be tempted to try to stickit out there But I'd always be leery that my livestock or /and garden would be impossible to protect. Starving masses won't care about leaving a breeding pair, or enough to can to get you through the winter. I"m sure your development would not be particularly happy if you put up 10 foot cyclone wire fences with concetina around the top and TBH it would make it a less pleasont place to live as well. But I'd always be wishing for a more remote place with fewer neighbors and hopefully all preppers to prevent difficulties arrising later around your livestock or garden and crops. Have you looked into how cheaply you can buy those five extra acers now that they can't develope them? if you do try to raise crops it might be nice to have formal "Dibs" on the land to put out corn in the spring and winter wheat in the fall. and a supersized garden.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for your input jsriley. Yes, we have considered the lake to be both a positive and a negative. We are at the end of a cove, the last house is 1000 feet or more away by "sea" and not many people besides fishermen in small boats venture back this far....but we recognise the need to protect that flank and would probably put up some barb wire fencing and rig some sort of "alarm" to it. The land around us is realllly sloped and treed. We have several garden areas in our yard where we have retaing walls and terraced areas. We don't have livestock but one of the houses out here has a large pasture with horses and goats....and of course we have a pelethora of ducks of all kinds in the lake. I have thought about growing some corn or wheat on some flat land across the cove (it is a nature preserve), don't know but my gut tells me that this is the kind of "fortress" I'd want to be in if SHTF.....with a basement , back to the water, ******** to the front.....and its warm!! Oh btw, it is complicated but the other land isn't buyable, iv'e tried, it isn't buildable either, so we consider it just a buffer (full of deer).


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our BOL is perfect. It's owned by my grandfather and I, has 2 reliable water sources and a hand dug well that will be tested and prepared, 200 acres, 6 miles from nearest neighbor, 20 from nearest town. 

Our home, not so much. We live at the end of a dead end road, have 4 neighbors besides immediate family who live inside our fence, 1.5 miles from town with small town criminal activity. We have at best a 50/50 water supply (well/city) so bugging in for long periods isn't an option. If the powers out, so is water cuz our well is too deep to hand draw.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> If the powers out, so is water cuz our well is too deep to hand draw.


How deep is it? I'll bet there is still a way to hand pump it, honestly.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Texas is full. I've been directing people to Oklahoma.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

There probably is LincTex but our home is not defendable. People in this are know my husbands family, know we garden and have weapons. It wldnt be long before we are defending our home from looters and we have only one way in/out. Our BOL has 2, but you need a horse or 4x4 with a lift kit to get over that old logging trail.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to think Arkansas would be a good place to move to, until I saw this:






.....but I guess that can happen ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

gabbyj310 said:


> I just bought a small plot of land near my son and his family in Central Ky.Reason.....peace quite and IF things go bad,I'm in an area that is safer than the big city.I'm ex-law enforcement,so I do carry my gun,but I also enjoy the fact that I can take care of myself(growing a garden,fresh water from my well,and lower power bills)....If we loose "the grid"so what..I have games,puzzles,cards and other thing to keep me and the grandkids happy for awhile during the evenings...There is plenty of things to do if you just want too.As far as protrction..I can shoot if I need to!!!!


Welcome to central KY, I'm fairley new here myself, nice country great people pretty laid back, only gripe I have is most of em drive down the middle of the damn road!


----------

